# Just a note to introduce SoundEngine.com



## SoundEngine.com (Dec 20, 2004)

Hi!

Scott Peer from SoundEngine.com here ...

We're a sound development company that's been around for 11 years, has developed electronic musical instruments since 1986, and now has a fairly large collection of Ambient Sound FX, Loops, Glyph Hard Drives, and other useful stuff over at out website.

I look forward to an active, helpful role here.

Regards,

Scott


----------



## Alan Lastufka (Dec 20, 2004)

Hi Scott,

Welcome to the amazing place that is VI 

Hope you enjoy your time here - its a great communty, lots of talented and smart people here.


----------



## Frederick Russ (Dec 20, 2004)

Hi Scott - nice having you here! Welcome to VI.


----------



## Herman Witkam (Dec 20, 2004)

Welcome to V.I. Scott!


----------



## SoundEngine.com (Dec 20, 2004)

Thanks, gang!


----------

